# fake tree stump



## ch4dg (Jan 27, 2012)

HEY
EVERYONE

i got another simple and easy to make tutorial
fake tree stump...this is for my pokie






first get a hollow tube for the base






then using expanding foam create some roots






let the first ones dry and then add some more






you can add branches if you want by adding smaller tube
i'm using a xmas wrapping paper tube and its gonna hold a drinking tub






use expanding foam as a glue to attach it







cover it 100% in foam






you can add some wood knots by using a cut of piece for the tube too






just place it in while the foam it still sticky






shape






add any extra detail

vines...






extra bigger roots.....






grout






paint











attached some moss and fake flowers with aqua sealent.
i know some people use hot glue but i avoid this as in hot viv it can AND does remelt and become dangerous for the inhabitant






AND FINISHED






HOPE YOU LIKE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome deisgn, do you by chance have one of your pokie crawling on it or chilling on it? for scale and what not


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 27, 2012)

groovyspider said:


> Awesome deisgn, do you by chance have one of your pokie crawling on it or chilling on it? for scale and what not


sorry, its still airing out but as soon as its ready a day or so i'll get a pic asap...its 11" tall if that helps
heres some pics of her old hide....bit boring

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jan 28, 2012)

Another great tutorial. Thanks for sharingch4dg.

Hopefully one of these days Ill get off my fat arse, and start making stuff, instead of just enjoying what you make


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 31, 2012)

some pics with the lil girl in it.













































hope you like


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 1, 2012)

Love. I am glad I joined this forum. Some of you are so creative.


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, that turned out really great!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Feb 1, 2012)

gorgoeus!  .. definitely a cheaper alternative to pet stores and gave me some sparks for creativity.. thanks for the tips and beautiful spider as well  pokies were never of much interest to me until lately, and now I am starting to branch out to them from terrestrials a bit


----------

